# icloud drive effacé



## sdsd77 (19 Novembre 2020)

bonjour,

en faisant une installation propre de big sur, j'ai effacé tout ce qu'il y avait dans l'icloud drive. Je sais je suis un imbécile. Mais est-il possible de récupérer ce qu'il y avait dedans avant big sur (j'étais sur catalina). Mon ordinateur est un Imac 27 de 2017. D'avance merci
cordialement
sd


----------



## Anthony (19 Novembre 2020)

Sur le site icloud.com, dans la section des réglages, vous pouvez récupérer les fichiers effacés pendant trente jours.

(Accessoirement, je déplace dans la bonne section.)


----------



## sdsd77 (19 Novembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Sur le site icloud.com, dans la section des réglages, vous pouvez récupérer les fichiers effacés pendant trente jours.
> 
> (Accessoirement, je déplace dans la bonne section.)


merci beaucoup


----------



## sdsd77 (19 Novembre 2020)

mon problème c'est icloud drive qui n'apparait pas sur icloud.com où j'avais plusieurs dossiers qui n'apparaissent pas. Je continue à chercher


----------



## sdsd77 (19 Novembre 2020)

bonjour, apparemment icloud drive ne figurait pas sur icloud.com, mais j'ai récupéré les dossiers de icloud drive. Merci beaucoup


----------



## rapha3 (21 Mars 2022)

sdsd77 a dit:


> bonjour, apparemment icloud drive ne figurait pas sur icloud.com, mais j'ai récupéré les dossiers de icloud drive. Merci beaucoup


comment avez vous fait ? j'ai le même problème.


----------

